# Sillosocks



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Has anyone tried sillosocks, if so how do you like them? How would you compare them to Northwinds?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I hunted with a guy that had them this fall. They have to much shine to them for my liking. The stakes are too short for any length of stubble. they are noiser than tyvek material, they are not made of tyvek. To sum it all up I hear that Jim is changing his design on the sillo socks so I would wait before you buy any.. Hope that helps


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I have ordered some of the new ones from Jim. I should be getting them as soon as the new blues are done. They are new and improved, Jim has gone and fixed the problems and they now have a tyvek bag. They are more expensive now but I think they will be worth it. I will let you know when I try them out this spring.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I checked out his web site and there is one new picture there. If you could take a pic and post it I would like to see what they look like. He is making them out of tyvek now?? Thanks :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

brobones said:


> He is making them out of tyvek now?? Thanks :beer:


Yes. Shine problem looks to be eliminated. I'm using them tomorrow and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I should get some of those for this spring.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

IMO I think having the coroplast head is not needed you can see it from above and a headless windsock shows the same view from above, unless you want to factor in the 1/4 thickness of the coroplast???

You have to be careful with the coroplast the neck can bend quite easily. I am glad that Jim went to tyvek will be a lot quieter and not shiny. One nice thing about his socks is that they always look full of air. It is nice to see a guy like Jim stepping up and saying that the product is not good enough and making changes and not just dumping them on the market. I know the ones that I hunted over this fall I would have sent them back because of the shine. It looks like the art work on them should be awesome wonder how it will stand up to the uv and day to day abrasives in the field.. A field report on this product will be nice to Thanks Chris..


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Chris how did those silo socks work for you. Can you give us all a bit of a field report??? I would appreciate it..Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry, I got caught up in other things.

I only got to use them the one day. The wind was from about 3-14 mph wind, which isn't a good honest wind to test a sock as everything looks good around that mid-range. But I will say it did hold it's body much better in the no-wind situations. That's an obvious big plus over any other sock decoy.

There will be some slight assembly to build it to last. The stakes need to be glued in the head. Not hard to do, but something to keep in mind if you were expecting to take them out of the box in the field. They don't really "need" to be done, I just recommend it.

The blues look really, really nice. Tough detailing to beat in a manufactured blue. I haven't seen the canada yet.

Jim is talking about a really nice giveaway for the site, so it looks like someone is going to have a pretty nice new spread to use for next spring.

I'm expecting them to come out in about a week.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know Chris. Thanks. They sound like something I need to buy before the spring season.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info..........cant wait for that giveaway! :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for the feed back Chris


----------



## toad1966 (Jan 16, 2005)

Jim has reduced price to $55 for snows $60 for blues. TOAD


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jim said he'd contact me when they're available, and as of the other week the batch still hadn't come in.

Anytime now and I'll have them up for sale.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I just checked out his site and the socks are listed as:
The Snow Tyvek® SilloSocks retail for $65 a dozen with Blues at $70 per dozen.

So what is right then????


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

The price has dropped.

They are made of tyvek also. Great decoy. I got a dozen of the blues and they are just HOT! Love them. They are REALLY nice.

Id suggest them to anyone. He has redone them now and they are way better then when first came out.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

How long is the stake on the silos? is it still the spring steel about a 1/16 in dia.? Making them out of tyvek is a much better product than before. If you can share this with us that would be great thanks


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I can't wait to pick up a couple dozen of these. Getting tired of hauling the 10 dozen full bodies out into and out of the mud during the spring.


----------



## kody (Jun 27, 2003)

I have personally seen the new proto type Canada Sillosock. It is unbelievable. They have taken a digital photograph of a mounted bird and are going to print it onto the decoy. The decoy has a top and bottom half that match perfectly. To the best of my knowledge if the printing quality shows up even half as goods as the templates, the decoy will be "state of the art". Jim Jones said they are going to try and make most waterfowl species with this technology.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm told another 2 weeks until they will be ready to be sold anywhere. He is getting a package together for a giveaway here, and I'll have it up as soon as they come in.

I can't wait to see the blues...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The blues look awsome in the pics, I am planing on getting some sometime.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I wanted to give my review on Jim Druliner's sillosocks. I think that they are great decoys. I used them earier this week in SD and they performed better than any of my other decoys. The stake easily went into the ground or a cornstock. When there was no wind they looked good, but when there was a bit of wind those babies bounced and moved like real birds, IMO. They have a durible tyvek bag that doesn't shine, but they also hold their shape in no wind. I have a total of 23 dozen of these right now and am ordering more after my silhouettes sell. I think that you still need to have some northwinds with heads for sentries and full bodies are great, but for the money, storage, transport and setup you can beat these decoys.


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

Is their a website where these can be viewed?


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim Druliner's website is 
www.sillosocks.com

You can also see what they look like on this site at
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/springgoosegear.php

or just check out a couple pics I snapped of these babies

[siteimg]1153[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1152[/siteimg]


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

How is the bag attached to the silo, and how does the stake go into the head? Also, what is inside of the bag to give it shape? I'm trying to build some sort of like it but am caught up on those parts. Thanks.


----------



## In2Fowl (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link snow hunter.....They look sweet, can't wait to see what the canada's look like......should be a great filler for the spread


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There are multiple bags for the body, kind of a slick design idea.

The stake goes into the head "against the grain" and holds. Some glue wouldn't hurt to make them more permanent.

They're going to be available for sale here on Wednesday.


----------

